# A quick glance at EP801



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys just a quicky.

Taken a delivery today of the all new cyc ep801. :buffer:
Iv opened it all up and looks mint! Really light, comes with a nice flex backing plate, handle and spare bushes.

All in all, very happy with it! :thumb: Gald I got rid of the ep800, the dial is in a much better position.














































One little problem which I never got told about was the plug socket! Its a 2 pin...:doublesho But because I use a electric toothbrush I had a spare 2 pin plug socket! So a heads up on that!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

that looks good! looks so much lighter than my silverline! 

Let us know how you get on with it..


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

just checked this out on cyc too, looks great! good price and good looks, light as well....would also be interested in how it performs


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheers guys, iv been holding out on this because there isnt many machines out there which only weighs 2kg. It feels solid, tried it out earlier (quick spin lol) and is really good! Cant wait untill the better weather now.
Even tho the ep800 was smaller, the new one weighs the same. Much better grip and the dial is spot on!


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Sounds good. Just bought the £100 option with pad-kit, as could do with a fresh selection of pads. Looking forward to using it as I need to hand the SIM180 I am currently using back in a couple of weeks time....


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

devonutopia said:


> Sounds good. Just bought the £100 option with pad-kit, as could do with a fresh selection of pads. Looking forward to using it as I need to hand the SIM180 I am currently using back in a couple of weeks time....


You will like this, theres a button on the side to lock it and then just press the trigger to unlock it. Really good feel to it, you will appreciate it alot more because its 1kg lighter!


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

The SIM180 is a brute compared to what I am used to (DAS-6) both in terms of how it spins rotary vs D/A, and extra weight which can be tough to wield about. Its this thread alone which has convinced me to buy it so on your head be it!  (I trust your judgement anyway)


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

devonutopia said:


> The SIM180 is a brute compared to what I am used to (DAS-6) both in terms of how it spins rotary vs D/A, and extra weight which can be tough to wield about. Its this thread alone which has convinced me to buy it so on your head be it!  (I trust your judgement anyway)


Im like a kid at Christmas, just had a good go on a scuff and scratch on the missus car. This machine is well balanced!
The soft start is much better, starts off very slow and gradually builds up speed which is perfect for me. The ep800 was more like soft for 0.3 seconds then kicked in fully.
The pads are from my last ep800, they arnt bad but yet not the best. Think I will either keep them as spares or sell them (got hexlogic pads too)
Im not sure if cyc are doing it yet but mine was from the ep800 menz kit! I did buy a separate bottle of P1 but I didnt like it.

So all in all, a cheap rotary which is very light compared to the pricer pro machines and I would choose this over alot of machines out there!


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Cheers - Just got a text from the owner, asking for the SIM180 back.... Great timing.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Mine's arrived. Can't wait to give it a try on the Porker. Have sent an email to CYC though as would like a 50mm backing plate for it, if there is one.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, hopefully you are still enjoying it! We are really happy with them and people seem to be preferring the handle and switch position.



jd1982 said:


> One little problem which I never got told about was the plug socket! Its a 2 pin...:doublesho But because I use a electric toothbrush I had a spare 2 pin plug socket! So a heads up on that!


The plug was a mistake though, you accidentally got the EU version by the looks of it, there is a UK plug on the ones going out in the UK.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks a nice little machine. As it's lighter does this mean you need to apply more pressure to the head to get the correction? With my Silverline (not sure on the weight) I don't need to apply any pressure as it's so heavy.

Also how much difference in speed is there between the starting points of 700 and 900 of the Silverline? I use P1 and I know it works better with slower speeds, just wondering if I would be better with the EP801? Would the finish be better at the slower speed?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Thanks for the feedback, hopefully you are still enjoying it! We are really happy with them and people seem to be preferring the handle and switch position.
> 
> The plug was a mistake though, you accidentally got the EU version by the looks of it, there is a UK plug on the ones going out in the UK.


Will the 2 pin plug be a problem over long working time? Iv got a 2pin plug adaptor and works fine.
Looks like I mite have one of the first ones out of your stock then...?


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I am thinking of buying this soo cant wait to buy it :dance:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone actually used one yet?


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Anyone actually used one yet?


Hoping to give my Skoda a good brush up on Sept 9th. Weather permitting, it will be the first time I've taken a rotary to it.....


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

jd1982 said:


> Will the 2 pin plug be a problem over long working time? Iv got a 2pin plug adaptor and works fine.
> Looks like I mite have one of the first ones out of your stock then...?


No thats fine, voltage is just the same. It's literally an adaptor for the plug.

If you want want just send us a helpdesk ticket and we'll get one posted out.

Tim


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys I picked my ep801 up from waxstock the other week. Not used it on my car yet 
But have been practicing on scrap corsa bonnet I got from the breakers. As being new to
All this I thought it best to try it on something that wouldn't make me 
Cry if I'd got it wrong!! Your right about the start nice and slow. Just make sure you get
Your pads on in the centre as this makes a big difference . I found it easier to use 
Without putting the handle on. On the bonnet I masked down the middle, wet and dry one side then using autosmart's Evo 1 fine compound on a hard blue pad. Did a few sets then onto the black waffle pad again with Evo 1 . Next hand polish AG HRP follow up with a coat of AG HD wax. I was amazed how good it looked but since chatting on here I might have made the wrong choice of machine!! A DA is really what I should have got being a newbie to this detailing lark.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> Guys I picked my ep801 up from waxstock the other week. I was amazed how good it looked but since chatting on here I might have made the wrong choice of machine!! A DA is really what I should have got being a newbie to this detailing lark.


Why do you think you have got the wrong machine?
I just jumped into the deep end!
Spoke to loads of people (3 detailers, 1 paint shop) and all told me to go rotary! Glad I did and I haven't looked back since!


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

looks great, take it you will be wearing the leopard skin slippers as in pic 2 when you use it :wave:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

JD.. Was told by a detailing trainer that its easier to start off with a DA as its more forgiving for a new comer.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Buckweed said:


> JD.. Was told by a detailing trainer that its easier to start off with a DA as its more forgiving for a new comer.


Some people think a rotary is some kind of monster, it's not. Use it properly with commonsense and it will be fine. I started off with a DA but wish I had gone straight to rotary, it's so much better.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I received my EP801 today, will be trying it out tomorrow and compare it against my usual Makita.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I used a the EP801 a little today, tried my Makita which I am very used to first, then switched to the EP801. Here they are side by side:



















It's an ok machine, you can tell it's cheap, feels and sounds rough and clattery next to the Makita, it's not too loud and does an ok job, good for doing smaller panels, bumpers, etc. definately lighter but will never replace my Makita.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Second day of using the EP801, the motor seemed a little smoother and quieter today, did a rear bumper and it wasn't bad to use at all, the lighter weight makes it easier to use on vertical panels and bumpers. Overall it's not bad at all, perfect as an entry-level rotary and handy for small areas, vertical panels, bumpers etc..


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

RobDon said:


> Second day of using the EP801, the motor seemed a little smoother and quieter today, did a rear bumper and it wasn't bad to use at all, the lighter weight makes it easier to use on vertical panels and bumpers. Overall it's not bad at all, perfect as an entry-level rotary and handy for small areas, vertical panels, bumpers etc..


Can anyone give comment as to whether this is a better bet than the DAS6 pro? I'm tempted to go straight to rotary despite never using either. Just wondered how results compare with the DAS6...


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

MrHooky said:


> Can anyone give comment as to whether this is a better bet than the DAS6 pro? I'm tempted to go straight to rotary despite never using either. Just wondered how results compare with the DAS6...


I just went straight into rotary pal withiut even touching a machine. I haven't regretted it one bit! Nice bit of kit and perfect for the price.
Quicker at correcting too!


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

jd1982 said:


> I just went straight into rotary pal withiut even touching a machine. I haven't regretted it one bit! Nice bit of kit and perfect for the price.
> Quicker at correcting too!


Think I'll take the plunge then! Will practise on my Mum's shed of a scenic before taking it to mine or the wife's car!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

If you buy a DAS6 with the intention of doing a lot of detailing then eventually you will start to wish you'd got a rotary I think. 
Well, I know I have.


----------



## Bpuad (Jul 11, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> If you buy a DAS6 with the intention of doing a lot of detailing then eventually you will start to wish you'd got a rotary I think.
> Well, I know I have.


Yes I think so to and this is exactly where I'm at. I have the DAS 6 PRO and have a lot of cars and has got the bug = a lot of detailing. The DAS 6 PRO is a good DA but really hard when correcting hard paints..... as some said here, I wished that I would have gone the Rotary way and skipped the DA.

Now I got to have a rotary, not sure which one though.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting reading your views. I went to the KDS introduction to polising last weekend and played with both Flex rotary and various DA machines. Having had no previous experience I was impressed with the Meguiars DA, hated the DAS 6 PRO, but loved the Flex rotary! I was advied by the guys there to get a rotary and to practice on some scrap panels (or my parents cars), which is what I intend on doing. It was relatively easy to pick up and use a rotary and I felt it gave better control and finish. You just need to be sensible and not leave it on an edge for example


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Finally opened the box and used my EP801, about 6 weeks after buying.... Used to brush up a Volvo (literally 90 minute job) and I found it very nice to use. Much more manageable than the last rotary I used, mainly due to lower weight I think. Soft start is a nice touch. I only used up to about speed 2.5. God knows how fast speed 6 is?! 

Hoping to use properly on my own car soon, but in reality probably won't be until next year some time.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Read somewhere on here that this machine leaks oil from somewhere anyone had this fault?


----------

